# Two new Kayaks Pescador and Possible Redfish



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Guy's,

Just registered wanted to show my two new Kayaks and possibly this post can help other's get a deal.

As some of you already know the Perception Sport Pescador is a rebadged Pre-2009 Tarpon 120 that only the big Box stores sell.

I went to Academy Sports to purchase two of the Perception Sport Pescador's at $499.99 each when my wife and I arrived we quickly noticed what appeared to be a Heritage Redfish 12' and it was priced $50 cheaper than the Pescador the name of the Kayak was slightly different as it was called a Herritage Angler 12 I could be wrong but I believe this is a rebadged Heritage Redfish and suposably this kayak is only sold to Academy Sports for a limited time I have included Photo's for you guys to see.

I ended up buying the Heritage for myself and the Pescador for my wife...in retrospect I Kind of wish I bought two Pescador's as the Pescador is much quicker to paddle and easier for me to throw around (lighter) but the Heritage is much more stable as I can stand up in it and fish as well as throw the cast net from it so there are definant trade off's.

Anyway hoping if someone can tell me if this is indeed a Redfish as well as I hope this post can help someone looking for a kayak for a great price...the Perception Sport Pescador is just an insane deal Here are the links to the photo's:
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1751/dscn3557tk.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9441/dscn3556r.jpg
http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7383/dscn3555a.jpg
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/4795/dscn3554b.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/8104/dscn3553s.jpg
http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/328/pesacador2.jpg
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3981/heritageangler1.jpg
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/8799/heritageanglerpescador1.jpg
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/2198/dscn3558.jpg


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Redfish*

That is identical to my Redfish except for the front hatch and it doesn't have the Heritage seat. You will like it.


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thankyou for the reply. I did notice the seat is different as well as the hatch seat wise it just came with a back support but no cusheon.

I liked how the Heritage came with two rod holders in the back as well as a scotty rod holder it's amazing how stable this kayak is.

But since I am a small guy (5'7,145) its a little awkward for me the Perception sport Pescador is not has wide or heavy and is easier for me to throw around but I do like it very much warranty is through academy sports and for only three years versus the life time warranty you got on yours.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the kayaks!! where will you be fishing mostly?


:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up which academy did u go to? did they have many left my buddy wants to get one..


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Welcome and congrats on the kayaks!! where will you be fishing mostly?
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
Thankyou appreciate the welcome. I will mostly be fishing the Matanzas River and in and out of the canals in Palm Coast Florida as well as Ponce Inlet.

Mostly chase Snook and Tarpon but do the best with redfish and sea trout as that is what you catch mostly in the area's I fish but have always considered snook and tarpon my favorite as thats what I went for ever since I could walk growing up in south Florida (live in a small town outside of Daytona Beach now)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet i'm going to call academy and see if they have em here..


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks for the heads up which academy did u go to? did they have many left my buddy wants to get one..


The closest Academy's to me were in Jacksonville Florida and Orange Park Florida.

Jacksonville had two Pescador's left and zero Heritage Angler 12'

Orange park has only one Pescador left and Zero Heritage Angler 12'

The Jacksonville Location also has one Pescador 10' which is a rebadged Tarpon 100.


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet i'm going to call academy and see if they have em here..


 
Cool, hope you can get one I hear that Perception is thinking about taking away the pescadore line as they are taking heat from the stores selling the Tarpon 100 and Tarpon 120 so they want to protect there dealer network selling the more expensive Tarpon's so not sure how much longer they will be around kind of thought about buying another pescador because of this.

The Heritage Angler 12' is already not being made for the store anymore so whats out there now is all there will be.


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet i'm going to call academy and see if they have em here..


 
You have any luck finding them in stock by you?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Calling here in a bit to see


----------



## tarpon31 (Dec 8, 2011)

Had a set back with the Heritage Angler 12'. It started taking in water and upon further inspection the scupper holes right below the seats were developing realy small cracks.

I took the kayak back to Academy and they took it without any probloms at all and were very apologetic for the inconvieniance that it caused and they allowed me to swap it out for another Perception sport Pescadore which I am happy with as I enjoy using the Pescadore more anyway.

Big thumbs up to Academy Sports I havn't experienced such great customer service in a retail envirnment in a long time or if ever they are doing something right over there.


I also noticed that they are closeing out the 10' Pescadore which is a rebadjed Tarpon 100 for only $349.99 almost picked this up but have already spent to much...the deal for the pescadore 10' is only aavailable instore and they have very little stock only one is available in the two locations close to me...anyway's hope this helps someone IMO the Pescadore 10' or 12' model is the best deal going anywhere for a new kayak as they are essentialy a Tarpon 100 and 120 it seems everyone is trying to get to much money for these kayaks used anymore on craigslist in my area so getting them new at this price is a steal IMO. Tight lines fella's


----------

